# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  strongest pro-hormone still available????

## dameter21

I've done methy masterdrol by LG sciences it worked well, got banned.
Done mass tabs didn't even compare to LG's methyl masterdrol(superdrol).
and I heard the knock off methyl mastervol isn't as good as the original either.
so my question is anybody have ideas of a legal pro-hormone that works.

----------


## dameter21

anybody??? I wanna do another ph cycle before I do a test e/ oxydrol cycle.

----------


## dameter21

Is Havoc worth a shot??

----------


## Bradly1234

havoc, epistane, Oxevol, mass tabs, there are many others just look at reviews and look at non sponsered threads.

----------


## Bradly1234

you might as well take the money your going to spend on ph's and spend it towards good pc and support supps for ur upcomeing test cycle. just my 2cents

----------


## dameter21

yeah..judgeing by my last ph cycle I think it's time for some real gear.

----------


## Juicy J

synthadrol is prety ok

----------


## Bradly1234

what was your last ph cycle? keep gains?

----------


## tri-athlete

ph's no longer work. too watered down. get some gear...they make tablets for panzies.

----------


## Bradly1234

tri is right, most phs are watered down these days. and the ones that are legit arnt worth the nasty sides for the few pounds youll gain

----------


## Juicy J

synthadrol is same ingredients as superdrol, but with a 17b-hydroxy

----------


## Bradly1234

how much difference can a 17b-hydroxy make on the compound tho?

----------


## dameter21

I've done 2 methyl masterdrol cycles and one mass tab cycle. all in one year's time. Total I went from skinny 185lbs to now I'm 212. First sdl cycle was awesome than dramatically not worth a shit on the other two.

----------


## wukillabee

I'd save up and get ur real gear cycle ready to go and forget th ph's. I wish I could do real gear by my career as a police officer won't let me so I gotta stick wit the ph's. testanate-50 is pretty potent, make sure u have ur liver supps though. theres also m-drol and more SD knockoffs everywhere, same ingredients and dose, just different label.

----------

